# Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren



## blop (5. Oktober 2012)

*Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Hallo 
ich besitze folgende Grafikkarte PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX6950 2GBD5-2DH/R99FA-PJ5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (nicht das Referenzdesign, sondern das mit den 2 Lüftern). Leider ist die Grafikkarte im Idle sehr laut und ich möchte eine alternative Kühlmethode finden. Da ich bei einem Komplettaustausch von Kühlblock und Lüftern zwangsläufig die Garantie verliere und ich außerdem nicht weis welcher alternative Kühler mit der Karte kompatibel ist, habe ich mir überlegt den Kühlblock auf der Karte zu lassen und nur die Lüfter zu ersetzen. Ich würde mir also zwei Gehäuselüfter kaufen (z.B. diese Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) und diese mit Kabelbindern, Gummis oder zu Not mit Heißkleber auf dem Kühlblock befestigen. Meine Frage ist nun ob so etwas lärm- bzw. kühltechnisch sinnvoll ist ( hat vielleicht schon jemand so einen Umbau durchgeführt) und wo ich die lüfter mit Strom versorgen sollte ( Grafikkarte, Mainboard oder direkt am Netzteil)?

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Kann man machen, dann würde ich aber nicht zu Kabelbinder & Co greifen, sondern die separat erhältliche PCI Montageschiene von EKL Alpenföhn nehmen...kostet ~16 Eur und Du bist mit der Wahl der Lüfter viel flexibler (Anzahl, Größe, Art der Montage), es sieht sauberer aus und der Rückbau ist schnell gemacht.

BTW: Bei so manchem Customkühler muss man diesen komplett von der Karte demontieren um "nur" die Lüftereinheit abzumachen (weil v. unten verschraubt) ... wenn nur geclipst, dann gehts natürlich auch so.

Aber so ein "Akt" ist ein komplett-Tausch auch nicht...klar beim ersten Mal ist man schon etwas unsicher, aber wenn man einigermaßen vorsichtig ist, passiert nichts. Kann diesbezgl. dann aus P/L-Sicht einen Arctic Twin Turbo 2 empfehlen. Sehr leise und sehr kühl !!


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Hatte ich mal als Zwischenlösung bei meiner 4870. Mit Kabelbinder 2x92mm NB zusammen
gebunden und mit Kabelbinder am Kühler befestigt. War kein Problem und schön kühl und leise.

Hier noch als Versuch um zu testen ohne Kabelbinder und die Kabelbindervariante.


----------



## Hadruhne (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

So ne Lüfterschiene gibts auch von Prolimatech:
FMK-01 (Fan Mounting Kit) | Prolimatech


----------



## blop (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die wirklich schnellen Antworten 

So wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Die Frage ist nur wo ich die Lüfter jetzt am besten anschließe?? Muss ich sie an der Grafikkarte anschließen oder kann ich sie auch einfach am netzteil anschließen, ohne dass sich die Grafikkarte "beschwert" ? 

@Gohrbi: Welche Lüfter hattest du genau /kannst du empfehlen und mit welcher Drehzahl?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

..ich hatte diese drauf: 2x BN Noiseblocker Black Silent XE1R 92mm. ca. 1000U/min.
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XE1 Rev. 3.0, 92x92x25mm, 1400rpm, 50m³/h, 17dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Angeschlossen habe ich sie am Mainboard mit 75% flüster leise (Einstellungen übers UEFI).
Hatte auch zeitweise eine Lüftersteuerung, per Hand, im Einsatz. 
Grafikkarte beschwert sich da nicht.


----------



## blop (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Hab jetzt meine Grafikkarte mal kurz ausgebaut. Leider ist das Lüfterelement nicht geclipst sondern wie oben angesprochen von unten verschraubt, dass heist ich müsste zunächst das ganze Kühlerelement abschrauben um dann die Lüfter zu demontieren. Wie bemerkt der Hersteller im Garantiefall eigentlich, dass der Kühler schonmal demontiert war bei mir ist da nämlich kein Aufkleber oder so über den schrauben?


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

was er (der Hersteller/Händler) nicht sieht, bemerkt er auch nicht -> was hiermit keinesfalls mißverstanden werden darf  

Wenn man bedächtig vorgeht, ist das alles kein Thema - behaupte ich jetzt mal nach einigen Kühlerwechseln

Rate Dir nachwievor zu 
a) einer PCI-Montageschiene (ob nun EKL oder Prolimatech...die sind nahezu identisch), oder 
b) einem kompletten Austauschkühler a la Twin Turbo (selbst der Twin Turbo Pro würde leistungstechnisch reichen, habe ihn selber auf ner 6950@6970 betrieben !), der die durchweg elegantere Lösung darstellen würde...

Lösung a) würde nach sich ziehen, wie bereits von Dir angesprochen, dass man die/den alternativen Lüfter irgendwo anschließen muss:
Und zwar 
a1) per VGA-PWM Adapter (auch von Arctic, einen anderen kenne ich nicht) direkt an der Graka oder
a2) am Board / Lüftersteuerung / Netzteil, je nachdem wo du welche 3-Pin oder PWM Anschlüsse frei hast

Lösung b) würde nach sich ziehen:
Alten Kühler abschrauben, Lüfter abklemmen, alte WLP restlos entfernen, neue WLP auftragen, neuen Kühler anschrauben, Lüfter anklemmen.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

@FKY2000..ja das habe ich auch gemacht, immer nen AC drauf. Ist halt optimal. (8800, 4850, 4870, 4890, 5850, 570, 7970, wenn die ne Zeit super gelaufen ist, passiert seltens ein Ausfall)

Wenn die Demontage des Lüfters so kompliziert ist, dann mach den großen Wechsel.
Bei meiner 570 waren Kühler und Lüfter auch eins mit der Karte und bei der 7970 jetzt noch mehr.
Wie gesagt vorsichtig zu werke gehen und umbauen.

...und der Hersteller sieht IMMER, wenn gebastelt wurde. Oft WILL er es nicht sehen.
Egal wie vorsichtig man ist, an den Schrauben gibt es Spuren. Oder wenn sich der
Hersteller die Arbeit machen würde......deine neue WLP, die du aufbringen mußt verrät dich.
Also alles Toleranz des Herstellers.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Ich behaupte immer noch: Ein Twin Turbo 2 / AC Extreme ist besser als JEDER Custom Kühler...

Mit evtl. Ausnahme v. den neuen Asus DCII Kühlern...die sind echt gut für Custom-Designs...liegt aber evtl. an der relativ geringen Abwärme meiner neuen 7870 ... obwohl nee, ich bleib bei o.g. Aussage


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

....und wenn die Hersteller oder Tester was von supersilent und kühl schreiben,
es ist IMMER Ansichtssache. Hatte bei der 570 und 7970 extra Doppellüfterdesign
genommen und bin beide male reingefallen. Von Kühl und leise....ich hab da andere Vorstellung.
Mit dem AC dümpelt jetzt die Karte bei BF3 bei 47°C rum......also ran ans basteln.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

die allerbeste Kombi, die ich bisher hatte, war: 

Kühlkörper vom Twin Turbo 2 + EKL Montageschiene (ist die vom Peter) mit 2x 120mm beliebige Lüfter ... kühler gehts einfach nimmer

selbst der Peter-Kühlkörper kommt da nicht mit...liegt m.E. an der Luftdurchlässigkeit d. Kühlkörpers, die beim Peter aufgrund der Struktur geringer ist...komplexer ist nicht immer besser


----------



## blop (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Ok dann schaue ich mich ma nach dem Twin Turbo um, da die Garantie ja nun so oder so flöten geht. Da ich allerdings keinerlei Temperaturprobleme habe wird die Standardausführung erst einmal genügen.

Danke nochmal an euch beide ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

...der Twin wird ne gute Lösung sein. Meine ACX Karten sind im Maximum 32,5 cm! lang.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie Gehäuselüfter auf Grafikkarte montieren*

Der Arctic Twin Turbo Pro dürfte "neu" im Handel nicht mehr erhältlich sein (falls du das mit Standardausführung meinst)
Der ist "offiziell" auch nicht für die 6950 v. Arctic vorgesehen (aber dennoch schafft er es diese gut zu kühlen).

Der Twin Turbo II wäre somit die aktuelle Ausführung und wird ~37 Euro (inkl. Versand) gehandelt (z.B. amazon) 

Das schöne ist, der Addon-Kühler kann ja später mit auf eine andere Karte umziehen und muss mit der 6950 ja nicht auf ewig "verheiratet" werden. 
Was beim Twin Turbo II nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte, wäre die für AC unüblich fummelige Montage der passiven Kühlkörperchen...diese 2 Komponenten Klebepaste ist für die Tonne ... aushärten muss die Paste mind. 24 Std. (nicht wie angegeben wenige Std !!) und unbedingt EXAKT an die Anleitung halten. Dann halten die auch ganz gut und gehen auch wieder rückstandslos ab !

Besser (falls vorhanden) die Selbstklebepads für Kühlkörper benutzen oder die Kühlkörper v. alten TT (pro)


----------

